# ZUFFA Purchases Strikeforce



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

> LAS VEGAS - LAS VEGAS -- In a transaction that will forever change the mixed martial arts world, Zuffa, the parent company of the Ultimate Fighting Championship, has purchased its top competitor, Strikeforce.
> 
> UFC president Dana White spoke to MMA Fighting exclusively about why the historic purchase happened, the terms of the deal, what this means for the Strikeforce brand and fighters and much more.


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/03/12/zuffa-purchases-strikeforce/

Holy ******* shit. Thought this was a troll job when I first read it on the Rogan Board, but this is HUGE. Anti-ZUFFA brigade are going to be pissed.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

Holy Shit!


----------



## dav35 (Sep 30, 2009)

WOW! I can't wait to figure out what this means for possible fights :thumbsup:


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Bit disappointed that guys like Diaz, Overeem, Silva, Fedor, Henderson, etc etc won't become UFC fighters, but it's a massive development in the MMA world.


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

I don't believe it (of course I do but I'm too shocked). I wonder what the details of this transaction is.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Dear God this is big! Wonder what happens next? :O

Zuffa really ARE MMA now aren't they?


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

just read it on halwani's twitter page but couldn't believe it.

But now I have to...

I dunno what to think. One one hand it's good to have all the name fighters under one wing on the other hand it is bad for the talent.

If you have a fallout with management, you have nowhere else to go to make some decent money. No PRIDE, no DREAM, even Sengoku gone and now Strikeforce

Incredible news


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This is massive... wow.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Strikeforce still exist, they're running as normal. Scott Coker is in charge, all the fighters are still Strikeforce/Showtime fighters, and they're still entirely seperate entities, the UFC just owns the rights. It's very, very good for MMA. Strikeforce were a mess, and they now have the experience, the business smarts and the promotion from ZUFFA. This is a fantastic deal for Mixed Martial Arts.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I literally can't believe it.

So unexpected!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

M1 will have to saddle up man, haha


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

I want to see a unification event with every single title on the line. EPIC


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M1 is screwed now, Dana won't put up with their shit.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well as Dana says in the video in the link, the two brands will stay seperate and Dana will keep doing UFC and Coker will keep doing SF... So no co-promoting so far


----------



## neoseeker (Jun 16, 2007)

ok, so who should we throw at Fedor first?


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

WOW holy FS

This is... wow


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

I think ZUFFA will just wait out on the contracts Strikeforce have with guys like Diaz, Overeem, Silva, Jacare, Melendez, etc etc and then just take those guys into the UFC. Then, if they're not happy to move over to the UFC, ZUFFA can still keep those guys on board, but they'll stay at Strikeforce, as there's really no other alternative. It's very smart business from ZUFFA.


----------



## Rachmunas (May 15, 2009)

I just threw up from excitement!!!!!! raise01:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, what does that mean for the likes of Overeem and so on?


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Budhisten said:


> M1 will have to saddle up man, haha


Fedor... future Bellator champion. 

j/k


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

this is a bit gay. Can't believe not a single SF fighter is moving over to UFC.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

SigFig said:


> Fedor... future Bellator champion.
> 
> j/k


I know you're joking, but the thing that's so great for ZUFFA about this deal is they effectively have Fedor stuck. He can't leave Strikeforce 'cause there's nothing else out there. He will not move to Bellator, as their contracts are even more exclusive than the UFC's and a complete mess, and if he doesn't want to sign with the UFC he has no option but to stay with Strikeforce. ZUFFA effectively have a monopoly on the best talent in the US, bar 1 or 2 fighters in Bellator. It's a superb move.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Woohoo!


----------



## meli083 (Mar 31, 2010)

Tranferrable fighters from each org. Wow, I see some amazing fights in the near future.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Business-wise this is a huge move for Zuffa, they are now, literally, gods of MMA...

But as Dana said, Zuffa honours all contracts, and Coker has the final say in who fights for SF the same way Dana does for the UFC.

Which means the Dayleys, Barnetts and Fedors of the world will not have to fear anything, at least in the short term


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

*Zuffa Purchases Strikeforce!!!!*

LAS VEGAS -- In a transaction that will forever change the mixed martial arts world, Zuffa, the parent company of the Ultimate Fighting Championship, has purchased its top competitor, Strikeforce.

UFC president Dana White spoke to MMA Fighting exclusively about why the historic purchase happened, the terms of the deal, what this means for the Strikeforce brand and fighters and much more.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/03/12/zuffa-purchases-strikeforce/


OMG didnt see this coming


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Gareth A Davies has come up with a cracking idea. If Jon Jones beats Shogun Rua for the belt next weekend; Rashad Evans vs Dan Henderson for the 205lb Strikeforce title? Now that is something I would love to see. Moving Rashad to Strikeforce makes perfect sense. He has too many friends in the UFC, and having him move over and dominate the 205lb division of Strikeforce would be a great advert for the UFC. Won't happen, but it'd be awesome.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

For some reason my Norton Anti-Virus said MMAFighting.com is virus-ridden and blocked it permanently. 

Could you post the Dana White interview part?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

I just cum.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh my ******* god, oh my ******* god.

MAYBE WE WILL SEE A UNIFICATION BOUT BETWEEN CAIN AND ALISTAIR>!!!

OMFG, im in shock.


----------



## xRoxaz (May 6, 2010)

I was wondering why they weren't counter programming now i see why.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Danm2501 said:


> Gareth A Davies has come up with a cracking idea. If Jon Jones beats Shogun Rua for the belt next weekend; Rashad Evans vs Dan Henderson for the 205lb Strikeforce title? Now that is something I would love to see. Moving Rashad to Strikeforce makes perfect sense. He has too many friends in the UFC, and having him move over and dominate the 205lb division of Strikeforce would be a great advert for the UFC. Won't happen, but it'd be awesome.


That is a great idea but unfortunately the theme of transaction appears to be "business as usual".


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Holy motherf**king bejesus!!!

This has just blown my mind, this is totally out of the blue.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Dakota? said:


> Oh my ******* god, oh my ******* god.
> 
> MAYBE WE WILL SEE A UNIFICATION BOUT BETWEEN CAIN AND ALISTAIR>!!!
> 
> OMFG, im in shock.


No we won't, listen to the interview mate


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

the ultimate said:


> That is a great idea but unfortunately the theme of transaction appears to be "business as usual".


For now. But they will merge in time. Without a doubt. Even if they don't, all the best talent in SF will move over to the UFC soon as their current contract is up.

Best. News. Ever.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for the 'business as usual, Coker will continue' video link, heh.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> For now. But they will merge in time. Without a doubt. Even if they don't, all the best talent in SF will move over to the UFC soon as their current contract is up.
> 
> Best. News. Ever.


Yes but it took years for the WEC and UFC to merge. Strikeforce have their own deals and contracts which have to be honoured before a merger can be considered. 

Fantastic news but it won't be as immediate for the Rashad-Hendo scenario to take place.


----------



## x77 (Jan 22, 2011)

so will they keep the womens fighting in there?


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Huh? Where did this come from? I hadn't even heard a rumor this was goign down or that there were even talks?

Actually nerding out guys, so exciting!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

the ultimate said:


> Yes but it took years for the WEC and UFC to merge. Strikeforce have their own deals and contracts which have to be honoured before a merger can be considered.
> 
> Fantastic news but it won't be as immediate for the Rashad-Hendo scenario to take place.


Agreed.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

I don't believe any of Danas talk "business as usual".

We'll see abput that in the near future.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

What dirt does Ariel Helwani have on Dana White? 

Seriously, to get a 21 minute exclusive video interview is huge.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

The UFC were going to try and run PRIDE too after they bought them. I fully expect Strikeforce's guys to eventually, become UFC guys.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

stop assuming things, people, and just LISTEN to the damn interview!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

hellholming said:


> stop assuming things, people, and just LISTEN to the damn interview!


My sentiments exactly - But people are bound to have an initiate reaction and later an informed reaction, it's just human nature


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Good, now Zuffa can turn Strikeforce into the organization it should be(pretty much takes the place of the WEC). 

Strikeforce was a huge gong show that was as harmful to the sport as it was good for it. 

Will be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

So, Dana suddenly had so much good to say about Strikeforce eh. :laugh:


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I saw this thread and thought 'Yay I get to ban a troll'

Holy crap.

This is incredible news for MMA. I'm blown away. This is getting stickied for the time being.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Absolutely massive news.

Hopefully in the future, UFC plus the A grade fighters from SF and turns it into a farm system.


----------



## ThaiClinchKO (Sep 20, 2009)

hellholming said:


> stop assuming things, people, and just LISTEN to the damn interview!


Ignorant. 

You think they purchased SF just to be kind to them and help them out? "Business as usual" right? UFC bought them to monopolize the MMA-market. The SF brand will definitely dissapear in a couple of years and they will merge the best fighters with UFC.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Dana White, "There won't be any superfights" WTF?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Roflcopter said:


> Absolutely massive news.
> 
> Hopefully in the future, UFC plus the A grade fighters from SF and turns it into a farm system.


That's more or less what I was hoping for. I really don't see the long-term business sense in competing with yourself, and so having all of your elite/established fighters on one show, and your up and comers/prospects on another seems to me to be the ideal system. 

Big news for the MMA world. Big, big news. As was said, Zuffa essentially has a monopoly on 99% of the world's top fighters. That's mind blowing. I also don't believe we won't be privy to super fights. You can say you won't co-promote with the competition, and I can understand that... but when the competition is *you*, well... the idea that one will never co-promote with himself is a tad difficult to buy.


----------



## _JB_ (May 30, 2007)




----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Finally! We get to see Christine Cyborg fight GSP 

In all seriousness, this is great news. Zuffa will keep Strikeforce alive for the time being (until they swallow Strikeforce and merge it like WEC), which means happy fighters, which means amazing matchups for us.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

For now I guess this means Strikeforce won't be run like a joke?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Iuanes said:


> For now I guess this means Strikeforce won't be run like a joke?


No, that is not the case. Everything pretty much stays the same but now Zuffa owns just owns them.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

And I know Dana says, 'Business as usual,' but please... for the love of all that is good and holy, fire Mauro and Gus.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

So basically the key words here are - BUSINESS AS USUAL. Fans will barely feel any difference. No co-promotion, no superfights, no unification bouts, etc. Coker is still in charge of SF and will remain. That kills the initial excitement... PRIDE fighters joined UFC and we got many interesting fights, but this time we won't get anything out of the ordinary from this deal, even though it seemed like something truly promising at first.


----------



## beardsleybob (Jan 3, 2010)

The_Senator said:


> So basically the key words here are - BUSINESS AS USUAL. Fans will barely feel any difference. No co-promotion, no superfights, no unification bouts, etc. Coker is still in charge of SF and will remain. That kills the initial excitement... PRIDE fighters joinedUFC and we got many interesting fights, but this time we won't get anything out of the ordinary from this deal, even though it seemed like something truly promising at first.


It would be bad business to just announce "Yes we're taking all of SF's top fighters", only for some of them to come out and say "I'm not going". So in that respect I think they'll approach whoever they want and offer them the chance to transfer over and keep hush about who doesn't want to. 

Some people just need to look at it logically. Dana maybe a jackass but he's president for a reason.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

UFC have said the admire the WWE business model.

Maybe they will take another leaf out of the WWE's book and successfully run 2 brands side by side. Like Raw and Smackdown.

MMA is evolving and realistically how many fighters can you have under the UFC brand?

It could be a good thing, we could see big names heading to StrikeForce. It could mean more big events for us fans.

On the other hand, like some have said, the UFC may steal the SF talent and close the company down.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy Shit! This is INSANE ...


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Paul Daley



> Business as usual, what if i dont wanna fight for DANA WHITE/ZUFFA?......Dana white bans me for life from the UFC, Then buys STRIKEFORCE, and thinks im still gonna be EASY and fight on one of the most anticipated fights of the year (vs Diaz...)? Which will no doubt make ZUFFA/Dana White money.
> 
> Daley vs Diaz still on?.....Someone better holla at my manager real quick.





> Not sure what im gonna do right now, honestly...fight for the Strikeforce and be Strikeforce champ, put money in ZUFFA/Dana Whites pockets? Or fight here in the UK for BAMMA, who appreciate my brand, and have my loyal fans, family and media support me. For real.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

beardsleybob said:


> It would be bad business to just announce "Yes we're taking all of SF's top fighters", only for some of them to come out and say "I'm not going". So in that respect I think they'll approach whoever they want and offer them the chance to transfer over and keep hush about who doesn't want to.
> 
> Some people just need to look at it logically. Dana maybe a jackass but he's president for a reason.


During the course of the time, they will get someone like Overeem definitely, but occasional superfights could make Strikeforce brand more popular, don't you think? I know Dana is the man and he knows what he does, but I don't see any drawbacks in possible superfights like Randy vs Fedor. Are you with me on this?



Spite said:


> UFC have said the admire the WWE business model.
> 
> Maybe they will take another leaf out of the WWE's book and successfully run 2 brands side by side. Like Raw and Smackdown.
> 
> ...


WWE model allows co-promotion. But here Dana made this clear and kept repeating the same "business as usual" which doesn't excite anyone. The only difference is probably going to be Strikeforce promos in UFC PPVs and vise versa and Jake Shields's preview video prior to his fight with GSP will look much better because now the footage of him beating Henderson is available they can put in the countdown show


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

Fedor is going to be screwed.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Rusko said:


> Fedor is going to be screwed.


But does that change things for Fedor? The UFC doesn't allow co-promotion but SF does. And Coker is still the Dana of SF.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I'm excited for Strikeforce's business as usual because this means we might get tournaments, brutal KO's, prospects, and women's fights.

At best Strikeforce is going to be the "specialty organization"

At worst minor leagues that fold when Showtime cancels them.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SlowGraffiti said:


> Paul Daley
> Business as usual, what if i dont wanna fight for DANA WHITE/ZUFFA?......Dana white bans me for life from the UFC, Then buys STRIKEFORCE, and thinks im still gonna be EASY and fight on one of the most anticipated fights of the year (vs Diaz...)? Which will no doubt make ZUFFA/Dana White money.
> 
> Daley vs Diaz still on?.....Someone better holla at my manager real quick.
> ...


Source? I haven't heard that anywhere.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HOLY ******* SHIT! 

I mean when they bought Pride it was kind of written on the wall, Pride was hurting, last I heard SF was doing pretty well.....This is ******* huge no doubt.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm shocked and excited about the possibilities of this purchase. I think it's safe to say that Strikeforce will be like the WEC and Pride before them in that the promotions will eventually merge. Wow! This is awesome. I think I have died from the Hernia I currently have and everything is right.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Source? I haven't heard that anywhere.


It's on his facebook.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

Canadian Psycho said:


> And I know Dana says, 'Business as usual,' but please... for the love of all that is good and holy, fire Mauro and Gus.


That is exactly what I was thinking.

PLEASE BRING IN THE VOICE AS MAIN COMMENTATOR!!!!

We should start a petition.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

I´ll give Strikeforce a couple years before Its a dead brand and all the talent has gone over to the UFC.

This Is what Dana wants, monopoly!
Think about it, without "Strikeforce". where will the Reems and Fedors fight then? I dont see Nick Diaz fighting at a local show for $500.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Things won't change for the next two years, they'll honor the Showtime deal then merge probably.

Strikeforce is now basically the WEC.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

As a UK fan, here's what I want to know. Will I now be able to watch Strikeforce events live on tv on ESPSN UK.

Will Strikeforce be broadcast on Spike in the US?! Whats the crack, I would love to watch Daley vs Diaz live on my actual frigging tv.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

I agree, probably, Dana White was not being completely honest (just look at his body language). He wants MMA to be associated with UFC only, this is his beloved child, Strikeforce is only temporary toy to play with regardless of what he says. SF was getting bigger and better, maybe not rapidly, but they were moving in forward direction. At some point they would still try to acquire it, but it would be more expensive than it is now. MMA is growing and Zuffa doesn't want to share this pie with anyone... Now Strikeforce will just be turning into either UFC's minor league or an obsolete promotion which will eventually merge with UFC. That's what I think. Monopoly.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ESPN is tied with ABC, Strikeforce is tied with CBS/Showtime no chance you'll get to watch SF on ESPN.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

This is crazy news! I am sure Dana is so happy cause after the contracts are over we'll finally see Fedor fighting some of the UFC fighters.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

MagiK11 said:


> This is crazy news! I am sure Dana is so happy cause after the contracts are over we'll finally see Fedor fighting some of the UFC fighters.


Doubt it. M1 won't let it happen even though they are only trying to beat a dead horse. The UFC doesn't co-promote and I would not be surprised at all to see some fighters like Fedor, Daley etc decide not to fight for SF or UFC.

Henderson becoming SF LHW champion and Fedor losing twice is exactly what influenced this sale imo. Coker's plans to have the best HW in the world and the best MW not named Silva backfired and likely cost them a lot more then it made them. 

I am thinking this will lead to some good fighters like Overeem heading to the UFC after his contract is up(depending on how his fights go) but for the most part I think it just gives the UFC a place to send the guys that aren't quite good enough and to bring in new up and comers.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

MagiK11 said:


> This is crazy news! I am sure Dana is so happy cause after the contracts are over we'll finally see Fedor fighting some of the UFC fighters.


I wouldn't bet on this just yet. Something tells me Fedor will retire by that time or a new deal with M-1 would have to be done where it won't work for the UFC. I hope I'm wrong, but I think that Fedor will never fight for the UFC.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

420atalon said:


> Doubt it. M1 won't let it happen even though they are only trying to beat a dead horse. The UFC doesn't co-promote and I would not be surprised at all to see some fighters like Fedor, Daley etc decide not to fight for SF or UFC.
> 
> Henderson becoming SF LHW champion and Fedor losing twice is exactly what influenced this sale imo. Coker's plans to have the best HW in the world and the best MW not named Silva backfired and likely cost them a lot more then it made them.
> 
> I am thinking this will lead to some good fighters like Overeem heading to the UFC after his contract is up(depending on how his fights go) but for the most part I think it just gives the UFC a place to send the guys that aren't quite good enough and to bring in new up and comers.


You're right, but the thing is if you don't fight for Zuffa where do you fight?

We all know there's tons of shows out there, but you don't wanna fight for 20k, MFC, Bellator, and Shark Fights may be your only option unless Japanese MMA makes a comeback which doesn't look likely these days...


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

MagiK11 said:


> This is crazy news! I am sure Dana is so happy cause after the contracts are over we'll finally see Fedor fighting some of the UFC fighters.


We aren't going to see that, fighters have to "sign" with Strikeforce. With that said the one huge exception is Randy Couture who isn't under a UFC contract.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

John8204 said:


> ESPN is tied with ABC, Strikeforce is tied with CBS/Showtime no chance you'll get to watch SF on ESPN.


Cock. Balls.


----------



## zarny (Mar 4, 2007)

Wow...the possibilities are endless.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

lol, Paul Daley can get fucked. You decked someone after the bout had ended you arsewipe, so you've no reason to badmouth Dana when you made your own bed. Go ahead and fight for BAMMA... see how far that gets you in the MMA world. Twat.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

SlowGraffiti said:


> It's on his facebook.


Link? I've yet to find any actual source for these Daley quotes. Could someone provie?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I just wanna know what's gonna happen to my Strikeforce Pick Em title. 

Seriously though this is great news.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

KryOnicle said:


> Link? I've yet to find any actual source for these Daley quotes. Could someone provie?


http://www.facebook.com/pages/Paul-semtex-Daley/259812025940


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Daley should spark Dana White out.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Thanks for the source. Daley's throwing a hissy fit. Pretty embarassing tbh.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I think its funny. I've never liked Dana White, never will, always thought he was a massive twat. Knock him out Daley!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> lol, Paul Daley can get fucked. You decked someone after the bout had ended you arsewipe, so you've no reason to badmouth Dana when you made your own bed. Go ahead and fight for BAMMA... see how far that gets you in the MMA world. Twat.


Agreed. 


Daley sucker punches a guy from behind after a fight and he thinks he is the victim? LOL. 

He can go headline Shark Fights and miss weight as far as I'm concerned. Don't really give a shit about him.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Daley is an unsporting, unprofessional jackass.

No amount of Dana f-bombs will make me take Daley's side.


----------



## MatParker116 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Allow me to sum up my feelings on today*


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

UFC purchased Strikeforce but...it'll be exactly the same as before, only now Strikeforce isn't competing with us because we're friends.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> I think its funny. I've never liked Dana White, never will, always thought he was a massive twat. Knock him out Daley!


I like Dana White, and I also like watching Daley fight. In this case, Daley is being a big old baby. I guess this is a sucker punch right back at Daley, and ol boy just can't take the medicine he dishes out.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

It annoys me how people are saying the UFC have just bought Strikeforce, it's ZUFFA that have just bought Strikeforce! There is a difference


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

box said:


> I like Dana White, and I also like watching Daley fight. In this case, Daley is being a big old baby. I guess this is a sucker punch right back at Daley, and ol boy just can't take the medicine he dishes out.


Who cares about the sucker punch, it was a heat of the moment act of madness. Are you familiar with the legendary cantona kick? or the Zidane Headbutt? People can snap in certain situations. I'm not saying what Daley did was right, but I dont believe he should have been perm banned from the UFC either. Heavy fine and suspension, not a permanent ban.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Who cares about the sucker punch, it was a heat of the moment act of madness. Are you familiar with the legendary cantona kick? or the Zidane Headbutt? People can snap in certain situations. I'm not saying what Daley did was right, but I dont believe he should have been perm banned from the UFC either. Heavy fine and suspension, not a permanent ban.


Dana actually said he'd of let Daley continue in the UFC IF he's apologised. But he didn't. He didn't even look at Dana and mumbled something about 'I didn't hear the bell' which was blatent BS.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Dana actually said he'd of let Daley continue in the UFC IF he's apologised. But he didn't. He didn't even look at Dana and mumbled something about 'I didn't hear the bell' which was blatent BS.


Yea, but that was also a heat of the moment in the octagon immediately after the incident. IMO Dana should have let him cool off and spoken to him an hour or so later in the dressing room, I guarantee you his response would have been different.

He did apologise for his actions the next day. Heat of the moment, adrenaline, people do and say stupid things.


----------



## SlowGraffiti (Dec 29, 2007)

Maybe he gets off on being hated? If he pulls out of the Diaz fight (which I don't think is even legal under his contract), he will on top of the list of the most hated for MMA fans.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Mckeever said:


> Who cares about the sucker punch, it was a heat of the moment act of madness. Are you familiar with the legendary cantona kick? or the Zidane Headbutt? People can snap in certain situations. I'm not saying what Daley did was right, but I dont believe he should have been perm banned from the UFC either. Heavy fine and suspension, not a permanent ban.


Nothing personal, really, Dana doesn't give a ****. UFC just needed to make a historic precedent, so that fighters can know the consequences of this ****, first it was purely theoretical, but since Daley incident everyone will be thinking twice before doing something like this. If Anderson Silva had done it, he definitely wouldn't have been banned. Daley is dispensable, he wasn't long enough in UFC, so he was easy to punish and make an example of. Like I said, I'm sure there was nothing personal.


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

since we won't be able to see any huge fights at the moment. We'll have to discuss guys from the UFC that might go to Stikeforce. Evans is a good possibility, but I not sure the UFC willing to give up a gun as big as that, just yet. I think more guys the caliber of a Cole Miller and Stefan Struve will be heading over as sort of a measuring stick in their top two divisions which is HW and LW. I also imagine we'll see division slowly merge as we did with WEC. To allow Strikeforce focus on less division and make their budget go futher.

While Dana won't admit it. I do think that Strikeforce will constentrate on growing their womens divisions. That is one thing Strikeforce has that UFC is lacking. I just don't think Dana and the UFC were willing to make a push for it and possible fail. I think they want to have a go between, so if it fails its not on them. Strikeforce is a perfect experimental proven ground for them.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

It looks like 2 years until SF folds. I doubt Fedor will be a credible contender then, so a Lesnar Fedor "superfight" is not on the horizon.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

michelangelo said:


> It looks like 2 years until SF folds. I doubt Fedor will be a credible contender then, so a Lesnar Fedor "superfight" is not on the horizon.


Cain VS Fedor would have been more of a super fight IMO. Or possibly Cain VS Overeem. I think your right with the 2 year thing though.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

*PRIDE or WEC? - Strikeforce's Future.*

Pretty simple question, what do you think is gonna happen.

This was just announced hours ago, by next week everything could change, Strikeforce could be merging afterall, but this is the third time Zuffa has purchased an MMA company. How do you see this going for Strikeforce?

The PRIDE Route – The UFC eventually absorbs all of the talent, or atleast some/most of it.
The WEC Route – Sticks around, becomes a lot like the UFC just without the name and commentators, sponsored by the UFC’s sponsors, eventually guys move into the UFC(Condit, Chael, Stann, etc)

Very excited by this, can’t wait to see it all unfold.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Well, that's why I put the term in quotes. I just have a sentimental weakness for those 2 guys and wanted to see them square off and display their talents to the world.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

LTrain5563 said:


> since we won't be able to see any huge fights at the moment. We'll have to discuss guys from the UFC that might go to Stikeforce. Evans is a good possibility, but I not sure the UFC willing to give up a gun as big as that, just yet. I think more guys the caliber of a Cole Miller and Stefan Struve will be heading over as sort of a measuring stick in their top two divisions which is HW and LW. I also imagine we'll see division slowly merge as we did with WEC. To allow Strikeforce focus on less division and make their budget go futher.
> 
> While Dana won't admit it. I do think that Strikeforce will constentrate on growing their womens divisions. That is one thing Strikeforce has that UFC is lacking. I just don't think Dana and the UFC were willing to make a push for it and possible fail. I think they want to have a go between, so if it fails its not on them. Strikeforce is a perfect experimental proven ground for them.


I could also see Machida goin over.
But that all is purely speculation at that point.

One thing is for sure, if you have a big fall out with the upper guys, you will have problems.

I'm not bying it that you can work in SF as an alternative anymore. That ship has sailed as for today.


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

Rauno said:


> Cain VS Fedor would have been more of a super fight IMO. Or possibly Cain VS Overeem. I think your right with the 2 year thing though.


Of course it will take a while for everything to calm done before we get to see any great fights come from this. But when is does and if Fedor does indeed get a deal done. (which is hard for me to believe) I think a Couture vs. Fedor fight at 205 is the most intriguing. Yeah before the two loses a fight between Cain/Lesner and Fedor would have been interesting. But his recent loses kind of took his inviciblity from him. Now I would be more interesting seeing the orginal hyped fight that never happened. I think it might still have an impact on a division. Well that is if these fights start happening sooner rather than later.

If Fedor wants to revive his career, he must drop to LHW. Especially now. He is not a force in HW and will never be IMO. I think he could compete with guys his own weight though. 

To those who still have Fedor in their HW top 10. Seriously???


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Add this to the list of the greatest things to happen in MMA history. 

Glad women's MMA is still going. Also glad that there's a more of a unification of the top tier of MMA competitors. 

Strikeforce: WEC v2.0

Edit: Ariel Helwani, asking the same question for 20 minutes will not change the answer to said question.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

the way they keep saying business as usual, i expect it will be like the wec. sticking around for a while b4 being absorbed. strikeforce does have contracts to honor.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

I could almost assure you Fedor will retire now.

He doesn't like the way the UFC/Zuffa treat people, well, Dana White can say Scott Coker runs Strikeforce all he wants, Strikeforce and Scott Coker are Zuffa now. And thus at the end of the day....Fedor now works for Zuffa.

If Fedor sticks to his guns, after everything between them, it's almost a sure thing Fedor retires now.


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

Overeem, Silva and Meledez are the three most interesting draws.

Daiz, while he drastically improve since his 1st UFC stint. Will be 8-10 (being kind) on the UFC best WW's list. While he has looked great, there really aren't any great fighters for him to test himself against in Strikeforce.

Tompson and Werdum try and failed in the UFC. Both will be good adds but won't ever contend for a titles.

I think Menlendez will countine to grow as a fighter and impact the picture. 

I think Silva and Overeem will be instance top 10's upon entry and will after a few fights could be ranked with guys like Cain, Dos Santos, Brock, and Carwin.


----------



## tkoshea (Nov 14, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Who cares about the sucker punch, it was a heat of the moment act of madness. Are you familiar with the legendary cantona kick? or the Zidane Headbutt? People can snap in certain situations. I'm not saying what Daley did was right, but I dont believe he should have been perm banned from the UFC either. Heavy fine and suspension, not a permanent ban.


The Cantona kick and Zidane headbutt were both footballing incidents though, different platforms have different expectations and levels to which such actions are acceptable.

While football does by no means condone violence (to the extent you can't even push an opponent by the letter of the law) in the same way Ice Hockey does (where a fight or two on the ice seems to be relatively acceptable) it is not the same as martial arts.

Firstly martial artists are trained fighters, not ball players so of course assaulting someone will be viewed in a different light to a footballer striking someone.

By the same tone martial artists are expected to have a level of honour and respect beyond fighting so again it is more frowned upon to see a martial artist going so strongly against the spirit of their art form and using their hands (which are basically registered weapons compared to the none trained public) to sucker punch an opponent is far worse than zidanes headbutt.

Especially from Dana's stand point, a man wanting to legitimise a sport that has been tarnished with the label of human cock fighting and called barbaric. Daley's sucker punch undoes much of what the brand of UFC seeks to move away from so I can understand why he would want to take a zero tolerance approach.

To me Daley's sucker punch can't even be compared to Zidane or Cantona, for the simple reason he is a train professional fighter and it is more on the level of this 






Which to me is totally unacceptable, its only because Daley failed to cause any damage that it appears less dramatic....his intentions were equally as bad though.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

You can only keep 2 around under the same roof for so long. It's just a matter of time before it's absorbed. So it will be a bit more like WEC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Definitely WEC. They still have the contract to honor and i doubt they are going to keep Strikeforce alive for many years.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Saying, "its business as usual" 400,000 times during the interview makes me believe it'll be similar to the WEC path. 

Once fighters' contracts are up, they'll either be reupped, tossed, or absorbed. I can see the top talent, and big names making the move when their contracts are up. Guys like Overeem, Mayhem, Werdum, Melendez, Jacare, Diaz (damn him! damn him all the way to hell!), Noons, Silva, Kharatonov(maybe?). But guys like Daley, Alvarez, Rogers, Barnett, etc, will try for a reup.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Good for the fans , bad for fighters when one company owns a monpoly.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Some great news to come home toooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Good news for the fans like i stated in another thread , but i fear for fighters rights with the UFC cutting fighters in a heart beat unless you're top 15 i think you will need to find a new job because UFC owning the monopoly its going to be tough , in a way Strikeforce was the last remaining force to contest the UFC.

I look forward to some interesting fights but i dont think Fedor will be going because of M1 which in a way is good because he is past it.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

***** de Amigo said:


> Good news for the fans like i stated in another thread , but i fear for fighters rights with the UFC cutting fighters in a heart beat unless you're top 15 i think you will need to find a new job because UFC owning the monopoly its going to be tough , in a way Strikeforce was the last remaining force to contest the UFC.


I think they will be safe honestly. It looks like SF will stay SF for a while. Coker doesnt seem too cut happy











p


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

G_Land said:


> I think they will be safe honestly. It looks like SF will stay SF for a while. Coker doesnt seem too cut happy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I havent read up on the whole deal , but does Coker even have a job ?


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

One of the things that makes the Strikeforce deal different is the whole Showtime issue where PRIDE didn't have that.

But, for all we know, Showtime might want out of the deal and with the NFL facing a lock out this could be a huge moment for the UFC to strike and get on NBC or CBS every Saturday night.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Holy WOW!!!!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

***** de Amigo said:


> I havent read up on the whole deal , but does Coker even have a job ?


Yes. Bascially everything will stay the same until contracts run out. Coker still the president of SF, and can hier who he wants etc etc. Zuffa will honour every contract Strikeforce currently has.

When they end... who knows?


----------



## sicc (Mar 4, 2007)

*UFC buys Strikeforce*

http://mmajunkie.com/news/22807/ufc-purchases-strikeforce.mma

wow...


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Bit slow on this bro , look at the top of the page there is already a thread. NVM :thumb02:


----------



## kickstar (Nov 12, 2009)

Wow, what? Is this serious?


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

In other news, Obama is the new President.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

KryOnicle said:


> Yes. Bascially everything will stay the same until contracts run out. Coker still the president of SF, and can hier who he wants etc etc. Zuffa will honour every contract Strikeforce currently has.
> 
> When they end... who knows?


Sounds like the best idea , although i can see a mass exit for alot of fighters when the contracts are up not wanted by the UFC brand and i think this spells the end for Women's MMA , and as for Fedor i believe Dana calling him personally out in his interview means we wont be seeing him either and add Barnett and Daley to that too..........shame really.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/88634-zuffa-purchases-strikeforce.html

Already posted.

Thread merged.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

tkoshea said:


> To me Daley's sucker punch can't even be compared to Zidane or Cantona, for the simple reason he is a train professional fighter and it is more on the level of this
> 
> Which to me is totally unacceptable, its only because Daley failed to cause any damage that it appears less dramatic....his intentions were equally as bad though.


I completely agree. And James Butler (the sucker puncher in the video) was charged with aggravated assault and convicted. He did eventually fight again, but he served time in jail and was suspended for maybe two years.

Daley got off light, and has no legitimate cause to bitch about Dana's handling of the situation.

On a sidenote, Butler is now serving time for murder.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/03/12/zuffa-purchases-strikeforce/
> 
> Holy ******* shit. Thought this was a troll job when I first read it on the Rogan Board, but this is HUGE. Anti-ZUFFA brigade are going to be pissed.


Anti Zuffa Brigade ? no such thing.

Anti Dana maybe , and against a monopoly yes.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Hennessy said:


> I dunno what to think. One one hand it's good to have all the name fighters under one wing on the other hand it is bad for the talent.
> 
> If you have a fallout with management, you have nowhere else to go to make some decent money. No PRIDE, no DREAM, even Sengoku gone and now Strikeforce
> 
> Incredible news


This is pretty much how I feel. Fighters may be even more scared to lose now... dunno only time will tell. I just hate monopolies like this...


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Killershark is either pulling his hair out or writing a suicide note:laugh:


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

When I saw this on Twitter I was like this is crazy and then I see a bunch of us on hear retweet each other lol.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> For now. But they will merge in time. Without a doubt. Even if they don't, all the best talent in SF will move over to the UFC soon as their current contract is up.
> 
> *Best. News. Ever.*


Fuc*in fu*k!
I've been drinkging all day long!

Now this news!
Best morher fuking news eva!


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Just found this out and I honestly don't like it. With DREAM failing or close to going out of business it's now a UFC monopoly and while it's great for ZUFFA it's not for MMA IMO. ​


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Walker said:


> Just found this out and I honestly don't like it. With DREAM failing or close to going out of business it's now a UFC monopoly and while it's great for ZUFFA it's not for MMA IMO. ​


Been saying the exact same thing in every thread , atleast someone else can see the bigger picture.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I dont like this shit :thumbsdown:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Killershark is either pulling his hair out or writing a suicide note:laugh:


LOL. I wouldn't be surprised, his the biggest SF fan here.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

So i go out for the day and this happens!!! fml! This is seriously epic though. I know it wont happen for a long time but at some point we'll get to see Melendez vs the UFC Lightweights! Good times for MMA!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I just woke up. this is ******* Crazy,UNBELIEVABLE!!!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

does this mean Women in the UFC sooner than we expected!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> does this mean Women in the UFC sooner than we expected!


Can't remember but didn't Dana throw this option away? I think he said that there aren't so much female fighters to fill in the class and it's a no show? Like i said, don't remember. :confused02:


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> does this mean Women in the UFC sooner than we expected!


It's more likely it's the end of Women's MMA. If Strikeforce goes under I don't think any organization would take a chance or build up a women's division.


----------



## ESPADA9 (Oct 13, 2006)

Strikeforce will eventually be rolled up into the UFC after the Showtime contract is up.
Just look at what happened to the WEC.
With the brand name, capital and management the UFC has I'm sure they can land a bigger TV contract than Strikeforce did.

I'm not a fan of monopolies; they kill competition, which is what makes capitalism work.
Think Wal-Mart.

I hope the fighters make out OK in all this.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> does this mean Women in the UFC sooner than we expected!


No.

How about ******* never?

Yeah, never sounds good.

Go Dana.


Still, doesn't anyone find it funny how ass-backwards Dana White is?

"Hey everyone, on Thursday we will be announcing ground-breaking news, news that will change the UFC and MMA forever! This is truly gargantuan news! Tune in for my press conference where I announce it!"


..."Chuck got a job in our office...also Featherweights on TUF!"


Meanwhile ZUFFA purchases its number one competitor in Mixed Martial Arts, huge implications and it's..

"Oh yeah, by the way guys, we bought Strikeforce a few hours ago, tell Ariel and all the guys."


:laugh:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't really care about the womens division. Like most of us, i do care about Gina Carano's future though.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Walker said:


> Just found this out and I honestly don't like it. With DREAM failing or close to going out of business it's now a UFC monopoly and while it's great for ZUFFA it's not for MMA IMO. ​


Why do you think that? NBA, MLB, NFL etc are all pretty much the same kind of monopoly. It won't stop foreign organizations, just like in other sports, but it keeps the top talent in one spot, so the fans get the best fights possible. I think it's a win for us, it's not like we're gonna make money either way, so why not benefit from better fights in the long run?


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't know what to think about this. Right now I'm gonna go with "It's a sad day for MMA"... right now I'm gonna go with "DOES THAT MEAN FEDOR IS IN THE UFC?!"... now I've read that Fedor, Henderson and the Reem are not going to be in the UFC... which leads me to think that they have nowhere else to go but to kiss Zuffa's butt so they can be in the UFC... which leads me to think that this is a sad day for MMA. Now I went on to read that Strikeforce will still exist but Zuffa is somehow the puppet master. 

Seriously, I don't know what to think. I guess this means Zuffa is competing with itself? Does that mean cross promotion might be possible?


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

WTF!!! When did this happen??? There was no indication that they were even for sale! I guess Fedor has to work with Dana now LOL! Seriously, I don't see Strikeforce lasting that long now that Zuffa owns them. Give it a year and it will integrate into the UFC like WEC did!


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

box said:


> Why do you think that? NBA, MLB, NFL etc are all pretty much the same kind of monopoly. It won't stop foreign organizations, just like in other sports, but it keeps the top talent in one spot, so the fans get the best fights possible. I think it's a win for us, it's not like we're gonna make money either way, so why not benefit from better fights in the long run?


Those sports have infrastructures that allow for talent to be fed through. MLB has the minor leagues (which is amazing), NBA and NFL have the NCAA (which is corrupt). We're in big trouble if the UFC doesn't develope a feeder system for fighters.



Hammerlock2.0 said:


> I don't know what to think about this. Right now I'm gonna go with "It's a sad day for MMA"... right now I'm gonna go with "DOES THAT MEAN FEDOR IS IN THE UFC?!"... now I've read that Fedor, Henderson and the Reem are not going to be in the UFC... which leads me to think that they have nowhere else to go but to kiss Zuffa's butt so they can be in the UFC... which leads me to think that this is a sad day for MMA. Now I went on to read that Strikeforce will still exist but Zuffa is somehow the puppet master.
> 
> Seriously, I don't know what to think. I guess this means Zuffa is competing with itself? Does that mean cross promotion might be possible?


Fedor feels like how you would deal with a rabid animal, they are just treating him with kid gloves. Henderson might leave and try and start his own company. Overeem is interesting, I think HW's will go to face him or he'll "sign" one fight special deals.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> No.
> 
> How about ******* never?
> 
> ...


HAHAHA, that's exactly how it is. Dana is not all there I guess. They should have a huge press conference for this stuff. This is huge news that has changed MMA in a huge way!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess their is nobody else that can really compete with the UFC! No way in hell is Dream up to the task!!!


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

MMA's "minor leagues" will continue to be K-1 kickboxing, collegiate D1 wrestling, and to a much lesser extent, pro boxing.



John8204 said:


> Those sports have infrastructures that allow for talent to be fed through. MLB has the minor leagues (which is amazing), NBA and NFL have the NCAA (which is corrupt). We're in big trouble if the UFC doesn't develope a feeder system for fighters.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!!



my brain just exploded


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

My brain exploded....healed.....melted.....froze then exploded again!!!


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Got the news earlier today but I'm still trying to wrap my head around it. This really came out of nowhere. Was pretty hard to believe at first.

Very exciting news but it's hard to say what the short term effects will be from this purchase. Kinda pulling for UFC to turn Strikeforce into a feeder org as many have said.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Monopoly has begun...

All HAIL UFC!!!


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

WHOA...... i wake up and check the boards and this is what i log into?! holy crap!


what i got from the interview, "Strikeforce is still Strikeforce and will remain seperate.... untill their contracts expire, then all their toys belong to me!!!!!!!!!"


tho i still have to clean some sleep crust from my eyes, and get my brain working.... well its never working normally.. but better then its currently working. then i can wrap my head around this. but im smiling BIG! :thumb02:


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

SmackyBear said:


> I completely agree. And James Butler (the sucker puncher in the video) was charged with aggravated assault and convicted. He did eventually fight again, but he served time in jail and was suspended for maybe two years.
> 
> Daley got off light, and has no legitimate cause to bitch about Dana's handling of the situation.
> 
> On a sidenote, Butler is now serving time for murder.


You know how I can tell you and all these so called mma fans are full of it & are just lookin at the daley situation through tinted glasses? because a man by the name of renato sebral did something 10x worse and even openly boasted about his motives.And everyone has swiftly forgotten about it.But u geniuses all over the world are still harping about what daley did, even going as far as to chastise scott coker for signing him..Yet there is no outcry for a babalu or barnett even, why the double standard?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Kreed said:


> You know how I can tell you and all these so called mma fans are full of it & are just lookin at the daley situation through tinted glasses? because a man by the name of renato sebral did something 10x worse and even openly boasted about his motives.And everyone has swiftly forgotten about it.But u geniuses all over the world are still harping about what daley did, even going as far as to chastise scott coker for signing him..Yet there is no outcry for a babalu or barnett even, why the double standard?


There is no way the Babaly choke is worse than the Daley incident, Babalu had the choke in and can claim heat of hte moment, Daley got after the bell deliberately walked waited for the ref to think it was all good walked over and sucker punched a fighter long after the bell. 

Barnett gets shit on constantly because he is a repeated cheater.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

People are still mad at Brock for saying mean words about the sponsors and Frank Mir.

We MMA fans are strange and inconsistent sort of people.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

Was there ever made any purchase talks made public before¿ Literally everyone here seems to be absolutely surprised.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Kreed said:


> You know how I can tell you and all these so called mma fans are full of it & are just lookin at the daley situation through tinted glasses? because a man by the name of renato sebral did something 10x worse and even openly boasted about his motives.And everyone has swiftly forgotten about it.But u geniuses all over the world are still harping about what daley did, even going as far as to chastise scott coker for signing him..Yet there is no outcry for a babalu or barnett even, why the double standard?


Barnett still gets a ton of crap for testing positive 3 times and alot of hate, so i dunno why you would bring him up. Babalu did screw up big time too, and he got the same punishment from Dana. and Babalu prolly doesnt get talked about since he's pretty irrellivant right now. also i didnt feel what babalu did as way worse... Daley was stupid, but still wasnt the worst thing ive seen.... Renzo stomping on a dudes neck after choking him out was probably the worst i had seen.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> There is no way the Babaly choke is worse than the Daley incident, Babalu had the choke in and can claim heat of hte moment, Daley got after the bell deliberately walked waited for the ref to think it was all good walked over and sucker punched a fighter long after the bell.
> 
> Barnett gets shit on constantly because he is a repeated cheater.


He can't claim "heat of the moment" when he told Joe Rogan he did it on purpose to teach him respect for calling him a motherfucker.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Still he didn't put the choke on after the fight was over. Not saying what Babalu did was right but its better than what Daley did.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Didn't Dana say it was going to be business as usual when ZUFFA bought out PRIDE?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Dana intended to run Pride but found the Japanese unwilling to cooperate and discovered Pride was in much worse shape than it was believed to be in.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

So...

Now that we have a monopoly, I imagine it's only a matter of time before the fighters form a union. (I'm not saying it will happen right away or anything)

What do you guys think?

(or maybe they can all go with M1 LOL)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Fighters will never form a union, the money is to good at the top and every fighter believes he can make it there because otherwise they wouldn't be in the game.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Pound&Mound (Dec 10, 2007)

Gina Carano is hired as a ring girl now yayyyyy


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

Pound&Mound said:


> Gina Carano is hired as a ring girl now yayyyyy


Too fat, they cant even give her a spokesperson role cuz she cant talk to save her life.She had better have made some friends on the set of haywire cuz shes about to need them


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Woodenhead said:


> So...
> 
> Now that we have a monopoly, I imagine it's only a matter of time before the fighters form a union. (I'm not saying it will happen right away or anything)
> 
> ...


Eventually they will form some type of union or the threat of it will make UFC a bit more reasonable and willing to negotiate in good faith.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

I think this is a good deal for us fans.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

This came out of nowhere lol I hadn't even heard rumors and them I get an rss update from mmajunkie and literally screamed "holy shit!" In the middle of the restauraunt I was in haha


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I think this is a good deal for us fans.


Dont be naive, the benefits the fans are getting out this is still to be determined.The moment all the binding contracts expire all these fighters will be free agents its not a slam dunk that all will be eager to sign with the UFC (or if the ufc would even be interested in them) .One thing is for sure, *fedor, overeem*, daley, barnett & *nick diaz* wont be coming over..The names in bold had ample opportunities to but chose to be with Sf..

Having every fighter/ aspiring fighter around the world at the mercy of one organisation isnt good for fans just look at what happened to the rasslin industry when wwf absorbed wcw ..


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Kreed said:


> Dont be naive, the benefits the fans are getting out this is still to be determined.The moment all the binding contracts expire all these fighters will be free agents its not a slam dunk that all will be eager to sign with the UFC (or if the ufc would even be interested in them) .One thing is for sure, *fedor, overeem*, daley, barnett & *nick diaz* wont be coming over..The names in bold had ample opportunities to but chose to be with Sf..
> 
> Having every fighter/ aspiring fighter around the world at the mercy of one organisation isnt good for fans just *look at what happened to the rasslin industry when wwf absorbed wcw *..


LOL, when WWF adquired WCW business declined because wrestling bitched out its product for shock value in order to compete with each other in the monday night wars, when that died down, without competition the writers started to ease out and the product declined, it had nothing to do with the ring performers but more with the scripts and management.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Dont be naive, the benefits the fans are getting out this is still to be determined.The moment all the binding contracts expire all these fighters will be free agents its not a slam dunk that all will be eager to sign with the UFC (or if the ufc would even be interested in them) .One thing is for sure, *fedor, overeem*, daley, barnett & *nick diaz* wont be coming over..The names in bold had ample opportunities to but chose to be with Sf..
> 
> Having every fighter/ aspiring fighter around the world at the mercy of one organisation isnt good for fans just look at what happened to the rasslin industry when wwf absorbed wcw ..


diaz and overeem WILL come over when there contracts up i already know it, the rest wont they dont deserve too from their antics drugs,m-1,king hitting melendez can finally put up or shut up when he comes over, mayhem will come,jacare and feijao i dont know because of blackhouse representation, werdum i think may come back, woodley will come over, tim kennedy will come to face brian stann , mousasi and hendo will come too and bigfoot will come. long signings post but thats how it will play out and then strikeforce gets dissolved


----------



## Rastaman (Feb 25, 2010)

Here are the SF fighters that shoudl come over as soon as thier contracts are done:

HW: Overeem, Bigfoot Silva, Werdum, Fedor, Barnett (I can dream...)

LHW: Henderson

MW: Henderson, Jacare Souza

WW: Nick Diaz

LW: Melendez

That's it. UFC needs as many decent HW's as it can get, its by far the weakest division in teh sport. The UFC is loaded everywhere else (maybe not FW, but oh well), and I only see a few people being important in those weight classes. Definitely bring in those 5 HW's though.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> diaz and overeem WILL come over when there contracts up i* already know it*


Stopped reading there you've either got a gimmick going or u are just delusional cuz at this point not even dana knows who is going to sign.And if dana's problem with diaz (all these years) is that he refuses to "play the game" why would that change now?


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Dont be naive, the benefits the fans are getting out this is still to be determined.The moment all the binding contracts expire all these fighters will be free agents its not a slam dunk that all will be eager to sign with the UFC (or if the ufc would even be interested in them) .One thing is for sure, *fedor, overeem*, daley, barnett & *nick diaz* wont be coming over..The names in bold had ample opportunities to but chose to be with Sf..
> 
> *Having every fighter/ aspiring fighter around the world at the mercy of one organisation isnt good for fans just look at what happened to the rasslin industry when wwf absorbed wcw ..*




yes i know exactly what you mean. i mean it really ruined hockey when the NHL merged with the WHA... or Basketball with the NBA merge with the ABA... and DONT get me started on the NFL merge with the AFL..... superbowl... who the hell would want to see that?!? sports companies merging has done nothing but ruin sports.........



/off sarcasm


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

RustyRenegade said:


> Killershark is either pulling his hair out or writing a suicide note:laugh:


He shouldn't be, this move will make the product he enjoys better. Should be happy!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> yes i know exactly what you mean. i mean it really ruined hockey when the NHL merged with the WHA... or Basketball with the NBA merge with the ABA... and DONT get me started on the NFL merge with the AFL..... superbowl... who the hell would want to see that?!? sports companies merging has done nothing but ruin sports.........


Stop pretending to be retarded those leagues have a union in place so the players dont get butt raped, a luxury MMA is moving further away from now the UFC has a stranglehold on the market


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Kreed said:


> Stop pretending to be retarded those leagues have a union in place so the players dont get butt raped, a luxury MMA is moving further away from now the UFC has a stranglehold on the market


but making comparisons between a legitimate sport and a scripted story driven sports like entertainment is completly sane?

also from wikipedia http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/National_Football_League_Players_Association



> The National Football League Players Association, or NFLPA, is the trade association of players in football's National Football League. It was founded in 1956, but only achieved recognition and a collective bargaining agreement in 1968. After a lost strike in 1987, the union was formally decertified, converting into a professional association in order to pursue antitrust litigation designed to win free agency for its members. When that tactic worked it reformed as a union and resumed collective bargaining with the league in 1993.


so no the union had no power to stop the "butt raping" at the time of the merger. but this discussion is not about the unions, but with a looming lock out in the NFL, you really think something like that would be helpfull to mma?


i was showing that sports leagues merging is hardly the horrible thing you pointed out. but dont worry "I" shall stop pretending to be retarded


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Stopped reading there you've either got a gimmick going or u are just delusional cuz at this point not even dana knows who is going to sign.And if dana's problem with diaz (all these years) is that he refuses to "play the game" why would that change now?


nick diaz beating daley is enough to persuade dana to sign him, dana will get his man as long as their not from m1


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Kreed said:


> Stopped reading there you've either got a gimmick going or u are just delusional cuz at this point not even dana knows who is going to sign.And if dana's problem with diaz (all these years) is that he refuses to "play the game" why would that change now?


Dana has showed interest in Diaz multiple times and Nick has said in a few interviews before the Noons fight that he is willing to play the game.


----------



## Toroian (Jan 3, 2009)

This is bad for the fighters imo! The UFC has way too power in negotiating wages and contracts now 

"oh so you want 100k a fight ? we will pay you 50k and u cant fight in any other sport! Dont like it? Then go somewhere else! oh wait!"

People compare this monopoly to the NFL etc but its not the same! the players are paid by the TEAMS! as every team wants the best players wages shoot up if only a 1 team there can pay what their like! 

e.g Football(uk) You can Manchester Unt, Chelsea, Arsenal, Liverpool etc in MMA you now have UFC.......

To be fair tho another MMA company such as bellator will likly grow even more now as its picks up the fighters the UFC cant get etc so good look to them!


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well you say that like it's a fact, but more exposure for UFC and SF means more sponsor-money and more people watching the sport... Plus the two companies can still compete for contracs (For the time being at least) so I don't think it'll be as bad as you're making it out to be mate


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The UFC has too many fighters. They need the smaller shows to have some place to nurture talent. They also need somewhere to dump cut fighters who still have lots of potential or fans. Strikeforce existing is perfect for the UFC. They now control the feeder show.

For example, somebody like Rich Franklin. Very popular with the fans as we know. If he loses 5 in a row, Dana would have still been reluctant to cut him for no other reason other than keeping him out of Strikeforce. But on the other hand, having fighters in the UFC with long losing streaks devalues the organization. Now that Zuffa own SF the problem is solved completely. Dana now has a place he can put guys like Wandy, where they can fight, win, and still stay with the company.

The whole thing is both horrible and god damn awesome in equal measure.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> The UFC has too many fighters. They need the smaller shows to have some place to nurture talent. They also need somewhere to dump cut fighters who still have lots of potential or fans. Strikeforce existing is perfect for the UFC. They now control the feeder show.
> 
> For example, somebody like Rich Franklin. Very popular with the fans as we know. If he loses 5 in a row, Dana would have still been reluctant to cut him for no other reason other than keeping him out of Strikeforce. But on the other hand, having fighters in the UFC with long losing streaks devalues the organization. Now that Zuffa own SF the problem is solved completely. Dana now has a place he can put guys like Wandy, where they can fight, win, and still stay with the company.
> 
> The whole thing is both horrible and god damn awesome in equal measure.


He's a business man. I doubt that Dana would have any problem cutting Rich Franklin due to poor performance. Applying your logic, Chuck Liddell could've ended up in Strikeforce if Zuffa had bought them earlier. Besides, there aren't many guys who are in the position similar to Wanderlei. Would you borrow money in the bank to purchase the entire organization because of a few selected fighters who no longer fight well enough? UFC could've expanded WEC if that were the case or even create a new organization. Besides, Dana said it himself, "UFC needs more fighters". It's all about the UFC brand, Zuffa took over Strikeforce to make them manageable solely for financial gain. For example, they can try and make Henderson's salary 70,000 (when the current contract expires and new one comes) and he will have to accept it, no other organization will pay him more. And what can he do about it?


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Soojooko said:


> The whole thing is both horrible and god damn awesome in equal measure.


I've refrained from commenting so far because I just didn't know what I think. That sums it up well.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> He's a business man. I doubt that Dana would have any problem cutting Rich Franklin due to poor performance. Applying your logic, Chuck Liddell could've ended up in Strikeforce if Zuffa had bought them earlier. Besides, there aren't many guys who are in the position similar to Wanderlei. Would you borrow money in the bank to purchase the entire organization because of a few selected fighters who no longer fight well enough? UFC could've expanded WEC if that were the case or even create a new organization. Besides, Dana said it himself, "UFC needs more fighters". It's all about the UFC brand, Zuffa took over Strikeforce to make them manageable solely for financial gain.


There are a lot of fighters that are popular with the fans, but have not so good recent records. Dana hates cutting these guys because he knows they have a fan base which will go wherever their fighters go. Thats my point. Now Dana has an avenue he can funnel these guys into, whilst keeping them and their fans money. A good example is my own boy, Dan Hardy. If he loses to Johnson, Dana would have not wanted to cut him simply because Strikeforce would have snapped him up. why? Because it would have generated a lot of interest in SF in the UK. But now they own them? Its win-win-win for Dana and his posse.

For the fighters? Time will tell.


----------



## The_Senator (Jun 5, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> There are a lot of fighters that are popular with the fans, but have not so good recent records. Dana hates cutting these guys because he knows they have a fan base which will go wherever their fighters go. Thats my point. Now Dana has an avenue he can funnel these guys into, whilst keeping them and their fans money. A good example is my own boy, Dan Hardy. If he loses to Johnson, Dana would have not wanted to cut him simply because Strikeforce would have snapped him up. why? Because it would have generated a lot of interest in SF in the UK. But now they own them? Its win-win-win for Dana and his posse.
> 
> For the fighters? Time will tell.


Exactly, but it's not like Zuffa will just transfer Hardy to Strikeforce as it could happen in WWE (from RAW to SmackDown). Maybe I'm wrong, but Dana White made it very clear. Business wise, the acquisition was the right move. Unfortunately, we don't know all the details of this deal (like price) to make the picture more clear.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The_Senator said:


> Exactly, but it's not like Zuffa will just transfer Hardy to Strikeforce as it could happen in WWE (from RAW to SmackDown). Maybe I'm wrong, but Dana White made it very clear. Business wise, the acquisition was the right move. Unfortunately, we don't know all the details of this deal (like price) to make the picture more clear.


I cant disagree with any of that. So many details unknown. It's crazy crazy news and speculation is going to be rampant over the coming weeks.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

Toroian said:


> This is bad for the fighters imo! The UFC has way too power in negotiating wages and contracts now
> 
> "oh so you want 100k a fight ? we will pay you 50k and u cant fight in any other sport! Dont like it? Then go somewhere else! oh wait!"
> 
> ...


no, but conversly there are sponsors, the better you perform the more money sponsors will give you. there are also sponsors in the NFL, but that also weighs in on where players in the NFL will play, they may not talk about it, but ever notice very high profile players will sign with larger market teams even if a smaller market team had a better offer? cuz they know endorsements in a larger market will be better to supliment that contract. 


as the UFC get bigger and can get more and more exposure, the sponsorship money will increase to fighters. Also the more money the UFC makes, the bigger the "locker room" bonuses will get.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> I've refrained from commenting so far because I just didn't know what I think. That sums it up well.


I think we should keep the BIG comments for ourselves for now and let them out for the moment when HUGE changes will start happening in SF.
And i think for the next 6 months no big changes will take place. 
Untill then it's all fan speculations!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Agree with what everyone is saying atm. Too early to tell what implications this has on anything. 

There will be lots of changes that we don't see but in terms of how it effects us as fans i don't think it will for at least 12 months. We will get Strikeforce commericals on UFC shows and the Strikeforce product may be jazzed up a little but apart from that we wont notice the difference for a considerable time IMO.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Nope not until Strikeforces contract with Showtime ends will something drastic happen.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> Nope not until Strikeforces contract with Showtime ends will something drastic happen.


Hopefully this is soon. I honestly think that is the biggest downer for Sf. Showtime is a shitty network for getting fights out. SF has a pretty good stable of fighters. Change networks and get some new voices so we don't have to hear "H-bomb" and other retarded phrases like that .


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Kreed said:


> You know how I can tell you and all these so called mma fans are full of it & are just lookin at the daley situation through tinted glasses? because a man by the name of renato sebral did something 10x worse and even openly boasted about his motives.And everyone has swiftly forgotten about it.But u geniuses all over the world are still harping about what daley did, even going as far as to chastise scott coker for signing him..Yet there is no outcry for a babalu or barnett even, why the double standard?


You know how I can tell you don't understand what I wrote? Because I agreed with someone who compared Daley's actions to a 1:1 analogous situation in boxing, and you're completely ignoring it.

As to your other points:

1. Babalu was also released from the UFC after choking out Heath after he had tapped. The fans booed him vehemently at the event. People cared about what he did, and haven't forgotten about it. He's just not being talked about as much as Daley because he's not pissing and moaning about how unfair Dana treated him (that's why the subject of Daley even came up in this thread) and he's even less relevant as a fighter than Daley.

2. Barnett gets killed *constantly* by tons of fans. Plenty of people have called Coker a moron for putting him in the GP and jeopardizing the whole schedule of the tourney.

If you actually want to quote me and say I'm promoting a double standard, go ahead and find some quotes where I said what Babalu did was totally fine.

Or you can just pretend I have, which seems to be the route you've chosen.

*awaits the "I stopped reading right there" response*


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

This is fcuking so bad, god dam it why SF where on such a rise dam why they have to cash in like this.

Total control of MMA by one company sucks, first Pride then WEC and now SF they UFC really are going to fcuk this sport right up.

There where things I liked about SF that the UFC will never continue to practice in the near future, cross promotion and freedom of contract for fighters are all going to be flushed out the window when they day comes that they merge.

Dam never again will we see Overeem in the K-1 or Daley in BAMMA, assuming Daley still has a job once his current contract is up, this will just turn into a single company dictation who fights and who does not based on who they feel will make them money and its sucks, sure the UFC is growing but MMA suffers at its expense.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is fcuking so bad, god dam it why SF where on such a rise dam why they have to cash in like this.
> 
> Total control of MMA by one company sucks, first Pride then WEC and now SF they UFC really are going to fcuk this sport right up.
> 
> ...


why would you need cross promotion when all of the best fighters are going to be in the same org, it's not like Dana is taking the fighters he thinks are going to be more markeatable in and flushing the rest, he's constantly upping the number of shows he produces and that means more fighters under contract, it's a shame about the co-promotion with other contact sports but i think those cases are very far and in between.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)

I go away for like 1-2 days and come back to this ?!

Don't know where to start. Or read.

Can't be a good thing. Lack of competition is never good, although at least it won't be like WWE suffering without WCW to push them since UFC is REAL ! WWE's storylines, match booking etc has steadily gone down the drain ever since they've owned the market.


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Watch the video in the original link guys. 

When I first read this I thought it was going to be like Pride where the company will cease to exist and a lot of fighters will be absorbed by the UFC but that is not happening. 

I'm sure in a year or two we will start to actually see the impact this purchase has had. But till then....business as usual.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I don't think they are ever going to merge the two companies it doesn't make sense to. With FEG and Sengoku basically dying the UFC needs to keep one of these quality feeders alive permanently. The guys who switch over to the UFC after their contracts run up were going to do that anyways. This doesn't really change anything except that Strikeforce will sell more tickets and get more viewers from Zuffa backing. Which in turn means they will be able to expand their roster and provide a higher quality product. 

The WEC was ran independently I don't see why it is so hard to believe Strikeforce would and really this isn't even Dana's call he is the UFC president not the president of Zuffa. This is about owning and securing the future of the sport. With this if strikeforce has cards that are PPV worthy they can run them with advertising from the UFC and without the top company counter programing them. It makes the sport more organized at its first and second tier. This will lead to nothing but good things for the real fans of the sport the only people who will be angry about this are the anti-establishment regardless of reasons to be crowd.

Thank fictional character that Ariel Helwani exists also. Lots of great information from one interview he asks the right questions in the right manner.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is fcuking so bad, god dam it why SF where on such a rise dam why they have to cash in like this.
> 
> *Total control of MMA by one company sucks, first Pride then WEC and now SF they UFC really are going to fcuk this sport right up*.
> 
> ...












Classic. 

The bolded part is the most hilarious bit. 
1. Pride was on the way out when the UFC bought it. Japanese TV had pulled out of their contracts when the Yakuza bit came to life. 
2. The WEC was ALWAYS Zuffa owned. It was never a separate entity, just another division of the same corporation. 
3. Strikeforce was in talks to be bought out by another company before the UFC even brought their offer to the table. 

Oh no, Overeem can't fight in K-1? Guess he'll have to defend his MMA title then won't he?

Bamma, seriously? Bamma? You must be a big fan of record padding for Daley. 

White has said repeatedly that all Strikeforce contracts will be honored. If the contract says they can fight outside of Strikeforce while under contract, then they still can. How many times must people hear, "business as usual" before the concept sinks in.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> 3. Strikeforce was in talks to be bought out by another company before the UFC even brought their offer to the table.


Just to clarify, that company was ProElite. Would anyone REALLY rather Gary Shaw and the people behind EliteXC bought Strikeforce over Zuffa??


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

KryOnicle said:


> Just to clarify, that company was ProElite. Would anyone REALLY rather Gary Shaw and the people behind EliteXC bought Strikeforce over Zuffa??


That was the point I was trying to get at, but couldn't remember the name of the other company. Thank you sir!:thumb02:


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> Just to clarify, that company was ProElite. Would anyone REALLY rather Gary Shaw and the people behind EliteXC bought Strikeforce over Zuffa??


accually after EXC and ProElite was bought out by Stratus Media Group, Gary Shaw hasnt been a part of it at all. but still it took me some time to find out Stratus Media Group even owned ProElite, and i knew someone else bought them.... that how ireelivent they are.... thank god for zuffa!


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> accually after EXC and ProElite was bought out by Stratus Media Group, Gary Shaw hasnt been a part of it at all. but still it took me some time to find out Stratus Media Group even owned ProElite, and i knew someone else bought them.... that how ireelivent they are.... thank god for zuffa!


More info here...

http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/3/13/2047456/ufc-strikeforce-acquisition-more-details-emerge


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

KryOnicle said:


> More info here...
> 
> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/3/13/2047456/ufc-strikeforce-acquisition-more-details-emerge


but Gary Shaw, the sleazeball hasnt been apart of ProElite since 2008.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ProElite

Gary Shaw - Director and President of Live Events (2006-2008)


but still im glad its Zuffa and not ProElite taking over.

EDIT: so far reading thru your link... im not seeing anything about gary shaw or anything prior to Stratus Entertainmnet Group buying ProElite, does anyone wanna buy Strikeforce... it all says AFTER Stratus EG bought them do they inquire about Strikeforce..... ill keep reading tho.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

As long as the fans get to see more MMA fights and bigger MMA fights, i don't see where's the problem.

Apart from the *10 year olds* who already are screaming: "Cain vs Overeem and Mo vs Evans!!!! - make it happen Dana!!!" - we should just enjoy SF as it is right now, untill Zuffa will finally change something about it.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

JuggNuttz said:


> EDIT: so far reading thru your link... im not seeing anything about gary shaw or anything prior to Stratus Entertainmnet Group buying ProElite, does anyone wanna buy Strikeforce... it all says AFTER Stratus EG bought them do they inquire about Strikeforce..... ill keep reading tho.


Sorry you're right! I misread the article and thought it was prior to ProElite selling! My bad! I'll edit where I said that and you quoted me saying that, just incase people read it and think it's correct.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

I find it refreshing to see high quality MMA under a different promotion. If all I ever see is the UFC brand, UFC commentators, the Octagon etc whenever I watch any MMA then I think that is worse than the current situation.

Especially when we get to the days of events being weekly or bi-weekly, constant UFC UFC UFC. For me MMA is as much about the spectacle as it is the sport, the bright lights, the hype and the promotion make it special. To have that become so repetitive that it doesn't even register may detract from the whole thing. How can fights be built if they're happening left, right and center on a more regular basis than now? That's where we're heading and I'm not so sure it's a good thing. I'm not sure this purchase is a good thing.

I think having another big MMA org has been great, a whole different image and roster. Sure it will be great to see the top SF guys in the UFC but once they're integrated, is the gain worth not having SF at all? I like the uncertainty of who's the best, it doesn't detract from either show. Having 1 show and 1 show only may neutralise things to the point where the edge is lost.

Hopefully the UFC start evolving soon. It's been the same thing for years, they need to adopt some new promotion techniques or other event formats to make things less reptitive. Everything from the music to the commentating has started to feel dated. With SF gone and the number of UFC shows increasing I think people will start to be turned off by the UFC's repetitive promotion. I think it's time for change.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

limba said:


> As long as the fans get to see more MMA fights and bigger MMA fights, i don't see where's the problem.
> 
> Apart from the *10 year olds* who already are screaming: "Cain vs Overeem and Mo vs Evans!!!! - make it happen Dana!!!" - we should just enjoy SF as it is right now, untill Zuffa will finally change something about it.


I dont get that comment.

Why shouldnt people scream for that to happen ? for too long now we havent be able to see these fights and these guys are getting older each day why not have them fight now while they are at the peak and the fights have some interest in them ?

In a year or 2 , Overeem , Cain , Lesnar and Mo may all well be middle of the road guys and the fight will have no interest and some of these guys might be at the point of retirement.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

cross promotion is stupid and not having control over your fighter is even stupidieir, remmeber in older UFC days where the likes of penn and i think militech and some other ufc champs vacated their belts to fight in japan? and how overeem has defended his SF belt one time in 3 years, if you wanna do other combat sports or martial arts then quit doing mma


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I don't think Miami Heat would let Lebron James go off and play for the yankees halfway through the season... Open contracts and co-promotion DO NOT WORK. 

Look at Strikeforce - Its sometimes good for us fans that we get to see Overeem in K1 and Mayhem fighting in dream but the cost of that is Strikeforce being crippled by fighter power and being organised fairly shabbily.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> cross promotion is stupid and not having control over your fighter is even stupidieir, remmeber in older UFC days where the likes of penn and i think militech and some other ufc champs vacated their belts to fight in japan? and how overeem has defended his SF belt one time in 3 years, if you wanna do other combat sports or martial arts then quit doing mma


Strikeforce did pretty well in the end though. They didn't have that much talent when they first got Overeem and now when they started to really build their roster they had/have a returning monster in Alistair Overeem.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Yeah Dana is smart he saw how well Strikeforce was doing and seized at the opportunity to buy them.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)




----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Mckeever said:


>


LOL. :thumb02:


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Well the web-address for that picture is http://cdn3.sbnation.com/imported_assets/673940/*fake-coker-dana*.jpg

Awesome


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I had a thought.

With Zuffa buying out Strikeforce what does that do with the EA MMA deal. Cos from what i remember Zuffa were livid with EA for rejecting the idea of an MMA game when UFC came to them and then making one themselves when they saw how successful Undisputed was.

Maybe we will get an MMA game in the next couple of years with all the fighters under each organisation in it?


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> This is fcuking so bad, god dam it why SF where on such a rise dam why they have to cash in like this.
> 
> Total control of MMA by one company sucks, first Pride then WEC and now SF they UFC really are going to fcuk this sport right up.
> 
> ...


They apparently weren't on enough of a rise for Silicon Valley Sports Entertainment, the owners, along with Coker:



> The fight promotion had been looking to raise capital in recent months, sources said, though it's unclear whether the search was motivated by imminent financial troubles.
> 
> According to the "San Jose Business Journal," Strikeforce generated $30 million in revenue for the 2010-2011 fiscal year.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/22812/sources-ufcs-strikeforce-purchase-likely-hastened-by-other-interested-buyer.mma



> According to meltzer the m-1 global/fedor contract put too much of a financial strain on strikeforce, they were forced to seek outside funding that's where zuffa came in and offered to buy them out


http://www.mixedmartialarts.com/news/309559/Meltzer-M-1-Global-caused-Strikeforces-demise/



> On March 1, Coker described rumors of a pending sale to the UFC as "crazy." He said Strikeforce was searching for "strategic partners" and that there were at least two options, but that "the UFC is not one of them."
> 
> Among those potential investors was ProElite, Inc., which was told it could buy out Coker's Silicon Valley partners for $20 million and another $20 million investment in capital, a source involved in the negotiations said. ProElite is a publicly traded company that promoted MMA on Showtime under the EliteXC banner until it sold its assets to Strikeforce and its partner Silicon Valley in February 2009. That 2009 sale created the opportunity for Strikeforce to strike a deal with Showtime.
> 
> Sources confirmed Coker, the current Strikeforce CEO, attempted to wrest control of the brand, but in the end was unsuccessful. Instead, an agreement to sell Strikeforce's licensing rights, fighter contracts and video library closed with the UFC on Thursday or Friday.


http://sports.espn.go.com/extra/mma/news/story?id=6209923

This isn't good for fighters' money, but if there's one thing decades of labor relations in sports have taught us, it's that the public doesn't give a rat's ass about athletes' money or even health. They only care about seeing them preform.


Sidenote: another interesting bit from Josh Gross:



> Current contracts between fighters and Strikeforce are transferrable to Zuffa, sources with knowledge of the contracts' language said.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I had a thought.
> 
> With Zuffa buying out Strikeforce what does that do with the EA MMA deal. Cos from what i remember Zuffa were livid with EA for rejecting the idea of an MMA game when UFC came to them and then making one themselves when they saw how successful Undisputed was.
> 
> Maybe we will get an MMA game in the next couple of years with all the fighters under each organisation in it?


Imagine having UFC and Strikeforce in the same game. It has awesomeness written all over it.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Zuffa will run EA out of business and take over all the franchises including FIFA, Madden and so on


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Classic.
> 
> The bolded part is the most hilarious bit.
> 1. Pride was on the way out when the UFC bought it. Japanese TV had pulled out of their contracts when the Yakuza bit came to life.
> ...


1. Someone else could of brought Pride and continued to run it as its own entity instead of closing it down and taking the selected fighters out that it wanted, hell Zuffa could of continued to run the show if they chose but no, one less organisation.

2. They had a good think going with the WEC before the merge, again it was a good show by its self and did a lot of good for a large number of lower weight fighters, we the fans even got to view this show for free, now its to large of a portion of the UFC air time cutting out other bigger fights that could of been on the show in its place, and also a lot of the no so well known fighters in the WEC will not get there chance in the UFC or and fighters who would of been on the main card will now be on prelims many on unaired prelims, I fail to see the improvement that this has added to the UFC aside from in the LW division and its not like you could not just watch the big WEC fights anyway.

3. I would rather of them sold it to someone who may have continued to run the show and may have even expanded the number of shows and fighters, sure Zuffa may continue to run the show for the sort term while contracts are in place, but lets be real past evidences shows that this will not continue into the long term and one day in the next few years this will become another Pride situation where they just cut across the fighters they want and cut the rest including the show.

This will no longer be like a sport, once Zuffa has full control of the market fame and in the name of selling PPV's will take priority over signing talent and giving skilled fighters a chance like it aways has at the UFC, and fighters who are no willing to suck up and be company yes men and end up on Dana personal hate list will just never get there chance.

Best case scenario what Zuffa will do to SF is stump its growth to insure it really is always just a second rate organisation, it will no longer compete for the top fighters available and therefore the UFC will be there only option, when this day comes I for one will no longer watch there shows because I would rather they just have the dignity to close the show down and take out the fighters they want than stump the growth of the show. No fcuk this I hope no one EVER buys a SF PPV now should they turn to this.

I hope the Reem wins the GP and then fcuks them off to go and just fight the K-1, I hope Daley wins the title then fcuks them off to come fight in BAMMA, and I hope Roger Gracie leaves the sport undefeated and goes back to just competing in Jujitsu, I hope Noons and Diaz both leave the sport and go take up pro boxing careers on showtime, fcuk it I hope this pisses so many of the SF fighters off knowing whats coming that they refuse to fight from this day forward, I would love to see Daley pull out of the Diaz fight right now and Dream pull there fighters out of the show including Reem and Mousasi, I hope by the time they merge there is nothing left of SF to merge.

Why do I like watching these big fighters fight in these smaller organisations? because it helps grow these small organisations, that BAMMA card with Daley on was the biggest show they ever had, no such favors to the smaller organisations will ever be shared by Zuffa.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I'm confused where this idea that Zuffa are just these corporate idiots who only care about themselves and not the sport have come from.

Without Zuffa MMA would still be stuck in the dark ages but the way people go on about them you'd think they were destroying the sport!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Wow just amazing. The one day i'm too busy to check the board and this happens! Holy flying crapnutter!!

Anyways, I think this is gonna be good for the fans, bad for the fighters, and great for Zuffa.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Wow just amazing. The one day i'm too busy to check the board and this happens! Holy flying crapnutter!!
> 
> *Anyways, I think this is gonna be good for the fans, bad for the fighters, and great for Zuffa.*


I think its going to be bad for the fans, bad for the fighters bad for the sport, and good for Zuffa.

Strikeforce can go fcuk its self, selling to Zuffa was suck a bum deal.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

edlavis88 said:


> I'm confused where this idea that Zuffa are just these corporate idiots who only care about themselves and not the sport have come from.
> 
> Without Zuffa MMA would still be stuck in the dark ages but the way people go on about them you'd think they were destroying the sport!


There is a portion of society that always blame whoever is in power for everything they dislike. Zuffa is "the man" in mma.

There is also a portion of people who hate going with trends or whatever is popular, so to appear unique they only follow non-mainstream entertainment.




KillerShark1985 said:


> I think its going to be bad for the fans, bad for the fighters bad for the sport, and good for Zuffa.
> 
> Strikeforce can go fcuk its self, selling to Zuffa was suck a bum deal.


Why will it be bad for the fans? We get to see more fights or at least equal amounts in total. Once the contracts are up we will get to see more talent in a larger pool. More talent in one pool is a lot easier for casual fines to digest and will hopefully cause mma and of course the ufc brand to grow even more.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Why will it be bad for the fans? We get to see more fights or at least equal amounts in total. Once the contracts are up we will get to see more talent in a larger pool. More talent in one pool is a lot easier for casual fines to digest and will hopefully cause mma and of course the ufc brand to grow even more.


I guess if you only watch the UFC then when the UFC grows it gives the impression that MMA as a sport is also growing, but go see how the smaller organisations suffer via been run out of the market, BAMMA for example was able to put the biggest show they ever hosted on thanks to been able to share Daley, deals like that for the smaller organisations will soon be a thing of the past.

There will no longer be competition out there for the UFC since when it comes to signing new fighters the UFC will always take first pick, SF should it continue will from now on only have access to the second tier, the growth and options are over and Zuffa will be able to give you any shit they like to make money, they will just stick some nice lights and put some bells on it while they piss in your drink and tell you its raining.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Mckeever said:


>


I thought it was real for a second.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I guess if you only watch the UFC then when the UFC grows it gives the impression that MMA as a sport is also growing, but go see how the smaller organisations suffer via been run out of the market, BAMMA for example was able to put the biggest show they ever hosted on thanks to been able to share Daley, deals like that for the smaller organisations will soon be a think of the past.
> 
> There will no longer be competition out there for the UFC since when it comes to signing new fighters the UFC will always take first pick, SF should it continue will from now on only have access to the second tier, the growth and options are over and Zuffa will be able to give you any shit they like to make money, they will just stick some nice lights and put some bells on it while they piss in your drink and tell you its raining.



Well it sounds like strikeforce was going to be a thing of the past without some help, too, so those deals were on the way out regardless. Besides, as many have already mentioned, giving the fighters ability to bounce around orgs only leads to situations like Overeem not defending for years.

In response to there not being competition for the UFC, I feel that has a lot more to do with fighters not having another option. I don't see how that affects me. If I get the same amount of fights per year and get to see all my fav fighters fight each other I am happier than playing a guessing game to wonder if the Reem could really destroy Cain like I dream.

And in response to Zuffa "just being able to give me any shit they want," I have to wonder when I was forced to pay for UFC? If they start to put on an inferior product I can easily stop ordering their cards in HD, which is like $65 with tax here. When a card has bad fights I speak with my waller and don't buy it. I will do the same if for some odd reason they decide to downgrade their production values. 

But why would they want to start putting on an inferior product? The sky is the limit for the UFC and Zuffa but it is all about how they play their cards. They already have and continue to shape mma perception in north america. They can continue to grow and will make a lot more money than they are now if they continue to gain respect and improve their product. I really don't believe for a second they will use this gain to put on crappy shows to "give [me] any shit they like and make money".

Besides, it isn't like another org won't pop up and take the number two spot. It is only a matter of time before someone sees a void and fills it.


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

KillerShark1985 said:


> *1. Someone else could of brought Pride and continued to run it as its own entity instead of closing it down and taking the selected fighters out that it wanted, hell Zuffa could of continued to run the show if they chose but no, one less organisation.*
> 
> 2. They had a good think going with the WEC before the merge, again it was a good show by its self and did a lot of good for a large number of lower weight fighters, we the fans even got to view this show for free, now its to large of a portion of the UFC air time cutting out other bigger fights that could of been on the show in its place, and also a lot of the no so well known fighters in the WEC will not get there chance in the UFC or and fighters who would of been on the main card will now be on prelims many on unaired prelims, I fail to see the improvement that this has added to the UFC aside from in the LW division and its not like you could not just watch the big WEC fights anyway.
> 
> ...


wow..... just wow... you could not be more wrong.... Pride lost its tv deal cuz of links to the yakuza, the ufc bought them and tried to run things, but the stigma of the yakuza killed it all....

the rest of your post.... its just so full of wrong and hate i wont even comment on. its not even worth my drunken worthless time.....


EDI: holy shit!! K-1 is pretty much dead and as much as i hate nick diaz, paul 'semtex sucker fist" daley WILL NOT beat diaz.... simple high school wrestling take down will work on Daley, and then Diaz will submit him.... and i HATE Diaz... so it pains me to say that...... no waty does diaz lose this... then your english shit head can go back to knocking out hacks in the small org's in england..... Daley cant hack it on the international level plain and simple!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Squirrelfighter said:


> Classic.
> 
> The bolded part is the most hilarious bit.
> 1. Pride was on the way out when the UFC bought it. Japanese TV had pulled out of their contracts when the Yakuza bit came to life.
> ...


Agreed. As long as they don't cut a shit ton of fighters and simply kill their competition, this is a good thing. If they merge all the belts together, I'm happy.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> 2. The WEC was ALWAYS Zuffa owned. It was never a separate entity, just another division of the same corporation.


That's not true, they aquired it like 5 or 6 years into their existance, not that they were relevant or something before Zuffa though but im fairly sure Zuffa took over at WEC 25 por something.


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

Chileandude said:


> That's not true, they aquired it like 5 or 6 years into their existance, not that they were relevant or something before Zuffa though but im fairly sure Zuffa took over at WEC 25 por something.


I stand corrected. Correction: No one in the world without HDNet had ever heard of the WEC before Zuffa bought it.


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

Squirrelfighter said:


> I stand corrected. Correction: No one in the world without HDNet had ever heard of the WEC before Zuffa bought it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:

they were on HDNet before?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

This is alright, there's ups and downs but i think Zuffa will keep Strikeforce as long as they can.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

KillerShark1985 said:


> I think its going to be bad for the fans, bad for the fighters bad for the sport, and good for Zuffa.
> 
> Strikeforce can go fcuk its self, selling to Zuffa was suck a bum deal.


Don't you feel sorta silly for talkin about how great they are now? I've got to tell ya Killer, I couldn't be happier:thumb02:


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

Soojooko said:


> There are a lot of fighters that are popular with the fans, but have not so good recent records. Dana hates cutting these guys because he knows they have a fan base which will go wherever their fighters go. Thats my point. Now Dana has an avenue he can funnel these guys into, whilst keeping them and their fans money. A good example is my own boy, Dan Hardy. If he loses to Johnson, Dana would have not wanted to cut him simply because Strikeforce would have snapped him up. why? Because it would have generated a lot of interest in SF in the UK. But now they own them? Its win-win-win for Dana and his posse.
> 
> For the fighters? Time will tell.


I think you make some very valid points. I think that would be a perfect direction for the UFC to go in. It would be sort of a "challengers" organization. You could have a mix of up and coming talent with big names past their prime. Guys like Lashely (before his loss) who had a big name but wasn't quite ready for the big show and guys like Franklin who is a big draw because of pass accomplishments but really is not relevent to their division anymore. Then the UFC could use the proven fighters as a measuring stick to judge the talent of the up and comers. 

I personally like the idea. Use this organization to fill Fight Night cards and Versus events and the top talent for stricly UFC PPV's. 

I really hope the UFC doesn't completely get rid of Strikeforce after the Showtime contract is up. It would be a perfect org. to continue to explore a womens divisions and see if that could ever be a seller and a great way to measure up coming talent vs. unrelivent stars.

In order for the UFC to expand the way they want it to, they need alot of feeder organizations. Strikeforce could be the top feeder organization. They could contain the top up and coming talent and recently cut UFC fighters. A way to mesure up and coming talent against proven talent who are on recent losing streaks in the UFC. These feeder organization could be played on the UFC website or a UFC TV station if they ever go in that direction, so fans could see the up and comers.

Strikeforce should have it's own network deal. (of course this is further down the line after the Showtime deal expires.) This could replace Fight Night and Versus events) 

At the end of the day, I hope the UFC has a weekly televised show and just one big PPV every month. To make it great for fans wallet, these PPV would be 10 great fight all on PPV. If this is possible. I'm not sure if PPV has some sort of time limit or not.

These are the weight classes I hope they eventually expand to.
115 (women's only)
125 (men and women)
135 (men and women)
145 (men and women)
155
170
185
205
235
275

I mean you would have to have a bunch of fighter and alot of weight classes to put on a card every week.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Killershark, how can you claim to love the sport, and then hope that Overeem sacks MMA off just to spite ZUFFA? Surely, if you were an actual fan of the sport you'd want to see Alistair Overeem in the UFC, setting up ridiculously mouth-watering fights against Cain, JDS, Brock and Carwin. Not only that, surely you'd also want to see an even bigger majority of the best fighters in the world fighting eachother regularly? I can't wait for Strikeforce to be moved into the UFC, and have guys like Diaz, Melendez, Henderson, Overeem, Mousasi, Jacare, Mayhem, etc etc in the UFC. ZUFFA buying out Strikeforce will improve the Strikeforce product too. It will pump money in, improve their production values, their organisation and hopefully their match-making. This is a great move for Mixed Martial Arts, and it's no surprise that the only people that can't see that are the Anti-ZUFFA bandwagon'ers.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Killer always claimed to be this huge MMA fan and how he wanted what's best for the sport. We've went back and forth a number of times on the subject. Sorta let's me know what he really felt during all those Strikeforce is the greatest threads:laugh:


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

With Zuffa at the helm things will change no matter what they say, IMO it will be all for the better.

Im not saying they wont keep the people they acquired but I expect to see more polish and a better presentation. 

If they dont try to fix it then they are just going to drain it of the best fighters and send the rest packing after there contracts are up.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

*trikeforce To Adopt Unified Rules after Zuffa Purchase; Elbows on the Ground Now Allo*



> Business as usual seems to be the tag line most associated with Zuffa’s recent purchase of Strikeforce, but there will be one major change made that a lot of fighters might be very happy about.
> 
> For years, Strikeforce has had a policy of not allowing elbows to the head of a downed opponent, which is different than the unified rules used in most MMA promotions.
> 
> ...


http://mmaweekly.com/strikeforce-to...ffa-purchase-elbows-on-the-ground-now-allowed

changes already for Strikeforce. A good change if you ask me.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Here's a rundown of my thoughts.

1. I think the timing is pretty ironic considering Hendo JUST won the LHW title last week.

2. Here's to hoping that the top guys at Strikeforce come over to the UFC sooner rather than later. :drink02:

3. It would be interesting if they kept the Strikeforce name alive as their minor league (like Strikeforce had with ShoMMA). A lot of the fighters on Strikeforces roster would stay there, but I would hope at least 10 or 15 of the fighters below come over to the UFC in the next year or two. 

HW: Alistair Overeem, Antonio Silva, Fabricio Werdum, Daniel Cormier, Chad Griggs, Shane Del Rosario
LHW: Rafael Cavalcante, Muhammed Lawal, Gegard Mousasi, Roger Gracie, Dan Henderson
MW: Ronaldo Souza, Tim Kennedy, Dan Miller
WW: Nick Diaz, Tyron Woodley
LW: Shinya Aoki, Gilbert Melendez, Billy Evangelista, JZ Calvancante, Josh Thomson, Jorge Masvidal, KJ Noons

4. I can't wait to see Killers' arguments that whatever divisions at M1, Bellator and BAMMA stack up favorably against UFC


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

You list Chad Griggs, but not Jason Miller. I am disappoint.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Danm2501 said:


> You list Chad Griggs, but not Jason Miller. I am disappoint.


Oops, just an oversight!


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

Danm2501 said:


> Killershark, how can you claim to love the sport, and then hope that Overeem sacks MMA off just to spite ZUFFA? Surely, if you were an actual fan of the sport you'd want to see Alistair Overeem in the UFC, setting up ridiculously mouth-watering fights against Cain, JDS, Brock and Carwin. Not only that, surely you'd also want to see an even bigger majority of the best fighters in the world fighting eachother regularly? I can't wait for Strikeforce to be moved into the UFC, and have guys like Diaz, Melendez, Henderson, Overeem, Mousasi, Jacare, Mayhem, etc etc in the UFC. ZUFFA buying out Strikeforce will improve the Strikeforce product too. It will pump money in, improve their production values, their organisation and hopefully their match-making. This is a great move for Mixed Martial Arts, and it's no surprise that the only people that can't see that are the Anti-ZUFFA bandwagon'ers.





RustyRenegade said:


> Killer always claimed to be this huge MMA fan and how he wanted what's best for the sport. We've went back and forth a number of times on the subject. Sorta let's me know what he really felt during all those Strikeforce is the greatest threads:laugh:


Well if the 2 do merge your short term fixation to see the super fights you want now is at the long term expense of loosing yet another breeding ground for new fighters. But then hey why look past tomorrow to see the bigger picture as long as you get to see Cain vs Reem.

On another point SF just sold out some great potential and some excellent divisions, with the fighters they have they had a huge shout to raise above and claim a couple of the best divisions in the sport, watching the HW and LHW divisions grow was a beautiful thing, now we will only see then twisted in the opposite direction since they really will only have access to the second rate fighters and UFC rejects from now on, they sold out big time and I really would rather see then crash and burn right now than watch them fade away into nothing as contracts run out and selected fighters join the UFC.

Make no mistake once contracts run out and all the selected fighters move across they really will be nothing, if they are kept on they will be a UFC reject league nothing more, UFC could have just set up there own reject league without the need to kill the competition that was raising the bar and forcing up standards in division across the sport, but in the end it all come down to money, I guess thats what happens when you have billionaire casino owners team up with abu dhabi oil giants the can push anyone into selling out

The UFC only did this to kill the competition and create a monopoly in the sport, and they will as contracts run out do just that, you cant really blame them, SF owners gave the UFC the perfect opportunity to do this like they could refuse the deal,


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> http://mmaweekly.com/strikeforce-to...ffa-purchase-elbows-on-the-ground-now-allowed
> 
> changes already for Strikeforce. A good change if you ask me.


They should have went Pride style  Forget elbows I want soccer kicks back.


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

on another note I just saw that they changed the no elbow rule, thats the first thing gone that I liked about SF, having no elbows on the ground forced fighters to work for more advanced positions to cause damage in the GnP, also forces more submission attempts creating a more technical ground game, was nice to see both options with the UFC allowing this practice and SF not, but now I guess that wont be coming back anywhere relevant soon.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Oh come on, they're taking one of my favorite Strikeforce things and just assimilate it... I want my no elbows on the ground rule back.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

this is a great thing and ppl crying over this just dont understand how buisness works, just because the UFC is getting bigger and better doesnt mean they will ''feed us sh!t cards and pay fighters worse'' what kind of retard company would do that?

at the end of the day UFC wants to be the best MMA org in the world, wants to be international and have the best fighters in the world so they can put on the best fights in the world, UFC will never simply say ''hey...we have 99% of the best fighters so lets just say screw the fans, lets just put on crappy cards and pay the fighters less, afterall we are the best MMA company''

doesnt matter if the UFC has competition or not, their competition is all the other sports, they want to be the #1 sport in the world, bigger than soccer, watched everywhere by everyone and put on the best fights possible, they want ppl to talk about fights as if the fighters were tyson or ali

the fact that they dont have SF around anymore wont change that, they still have a goal to achieve, and if they start treating fighters like crap and put on crap cards guess what will happen? fighters will walk and ppv sales will drop

no buisness can simply cost off of what they have done, if you want to be the best you have to always prove why you are the best, no1 can deni how crazy the last cards are being, all great and stacked, more fighters just = more stacked cards

no fighter is FORCED to sign with UFC and no fan is FORCED to watch it, if it sucks it will die, end of story.

and this doesnt mean there isnt any competition, look whats happened to wrestling, WWE bought WCW, yet there are still other companies around, competition will never simply die, there will always be other orgs coming up

even if new promotions dont believe they can beat the UFC, they might want to just get good enough to sell their company to the UFC

but the bottom line is, there will always be other orgs, all around the world, hell there still is bellator and MFC that are doing pretty damn well

if UFC is so terrible than most fighters will just leave and go to another org, and that org will get bigger and bigger, though that will only happen if the UFC just sits around and for some reaons becomes a sh!t company

is competition good? yes it is, but UFC thinks NFL and NBA is competition, they have a much larger goal, they want to be at the top with the best fighters with the best shows, just like EVERY OTHER ORG OUT THERE, they wont simply start giving us a shitty product just because SF or pride isnt around, thats not how buisness works, if they want MMA to become the biggest sport in the world they are heading in the right direction

wich is, get all the best fighters, expand globally, and give the fans the fights they want to see...plain and simple, and UFC will never want to stop doing this, if you hate them so much, stop watching


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

other sports like NFL and NBA in terms of competition have fcuk all to do with forcing the UFC to raise quality, why because they are not going to be competing for good MMA athletes, thats something you can only get via other MMA promotions. Its like saying a company selling chocolate has to compete with a company that sells watching up liquid because they sell them both at the supermarket.

If the UFC take monopoly of the entire sport then people will never know if they chose to fcuk some of the best fighters in the world off because they where not willing to bow down to there terms, maybe some fighters would have gone to SF because they still wanted to compete in Jujitsu or the chance to progress an on going boxing career at the same time as competing in MMA, an option they could of perused in SF but not the UFC, this takes a lot of options away from the market, and we will never see this because we will never see these fighters in MMA.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> other sports like NFL and NBA in terms of competition have fcuk all to do with forcing the UFC to raise quality, why because they are not going to be competing for good MMA athletes, thats something you can only get via other MMA promotions. Its like saying a company selling chocolate has to compete with a company that sells watching up liquid because they sell them both at the supermarket.
> 
> If the UFC take monopoly of the entire sport then people will never know if they chose to fcuk some of the best fighters in the world off because they where not willing to bow down to there terms, maybe some fighters would have gone to SF because they still wanted to compete in Jujitsu or the chance to progress an on going boxing career at the same time as competing in MMA, an option they could of perused in SF but not the UFC, this takes a lot of options away from the market, and we will never see this because we will never see these fighters in MMA.


what? that makes no sense, lets suppose some great fighter doesnt want a UFC contract, ok...he goes to another promotion and you can watch him there, there will ALWAYS be other promotions, no matter how small they are

no1 has to bow down to anything, if the fighter is as good as he is UFC would work a way to get him to sign a contract, you actually think UFC wont be able to work a contract out with overeem?

at the end of the day the UFC will always need the best fighters so OTHER mma orgs dont start having better fighters, like pride had

they still have to pay all fighters well because if they dont then new young athletes will just choose NFL or NBA over UFC

UFC still need to make their fighters happy if they want to expand globally and have the best fighters, why would they just tell great new or old fighters to suck their cock or GTFO?

i see your point i just think you see UFC as an evil company that just wants to use MMA like a whore until its not good anymore, wich isnt true, they want MONEY, and at the end of the day good, happy fighters and good ppvs is what will generate that income they desire

UFC wont survive if they dont have the best fighters and great PPVs...you do know fighters and ppl can just tell UFC to go **** themselves and go to a smaller show

its not like bellator is paying chump change, tournament winners get 100k


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

KillerShark1985 said:


> other sports like NFL and NBA in terms of competition have fcuk all to do with forcing the UFC to raise quality, why because they are not going to be competing for good MMA athletes, thats something you can only get via other MMA promotions. Its like saying a company selling chocolate has to compete with a company that sells watching up liquid because they sell them both at the supermarket.


You can't be serious.

Have you ever heard of substitute goods in economics? Not all athletics are perfect substitutes, but they are substitutes for each other and other forms of entertainment.

If there's an MMA card on against an NBA game, I may decide to watch one or the other, based on my personal preferences. If it's a Bulls game, the MMA card will have to be good.

If I have $1000 of walking around money for a vacation in Las Vegas, and I buy a ticket for a UFC show, I have $250 less for the blackjack tables.

If a good day of football is on Sunday, I won't be watching anything else on TV.

If I'm watching some stupid chick flick with my lady at the theater on a Saturday night, I won't be able to buy a UFC PPV.

In all the examples, forms of entertainment compete with each other and are substituted. But just because forms of entertainment are imperfect substitutes, doesn't mean they aren't in competition with each other. They are. And the more attractive a form of entertainment makes itself, the more it is chosen over other forms of entertainment.


----------



## Hennessy (Feb 28, 2011)

KillerShark1985 said:


> on another note I just saw that they changed the no elbow rule, thats the first thing gone that I liked about SF, having no elbows on the ground forced fighters to work for more advanced positions to cause damage in the GnP, also forces more submission attempts creating a more technical ground game, was nice to see both options with the UFC allowing this practice and SF not, but now I guess that wont be coming back anywhere relevant soon.


I think so too.

No elbows on the ground is a good nthing. 

I really hate when guys are just layin on top of you and rubb the elbow in your face. It's only annoying. You wont knock anyone out with this.

Maybe there will be a huge cut and the fight is over which is a shame really.

No elbows!


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i think one big league is for the best, and I hope the UFC can absorb the best of strikeforce asap, while leaving it as the minors and shown for free on tv

as for those concerned about the fighter's pay, maybe it's time they all got together and created a union to look out for their best interest.

I'm glad the ufc is expanding and putting their stamp on mma.


----------



## math2tor (Dec 17, 2008)

Aside from usual champ vs champ fights, here are some great SF vs UFC fights that can happen:

http://topmmanews.com/2011/03/15/top-10-ufc-vs-strikeforce-dream-fights/


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No elbows on the ground was about as dumb as no knees on the ground.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I liked what no elbows did for grappling but when you see what a guy like Bones can do with elbows it just seems stupid and unfair to not allow them. I have wavered heavily over the years on the knees to a downed opponent thing and I am against the person with top position being able to use them but I think the person on bottom should be able to use knees and kicks.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

It seems like the whole Zuffa buying Strikeforce topic has been beaten to death, but the one thing I have not seen anywhere is if it will affect the ticket prices for the events. From what I have seen, the prices were always lower for SF events than the UFC events. I hope they dont decide to increase the ticket prices for the SF events starting with the next HW grand prix fights. I'm planning on going to them and wanted to spend at the most $100 for tickets, which would be decent seats for a SF event. If they increase the prices, I'll be looking at more like $250 for decent seats, which sucks in my opinion!


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

Don't know if its been said but theres no way im going through every page on this thread. But...i believe they should use Strikeforce as a feeder promotion. Once the fighter contracts have been sorted/expired or whatever they should transfer the top talent to the UFC. It would be a great way to nuture talent rather then just cutting a guy after one fight. Which we all know Dana is inclined to do at times.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Roflcopter said:


> No elbows on the ground was about as dumb as no knees on the ground.


I agree and disagree..........No Elbows allows for guys to work off the bottom alot more since the guy cant just shove an Elbow there but i also dont like taking weapons from fighters so i dont know if i like it or not.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

*Awesome*

Awesome news for MMA!


----------



## tykilroy (Aug 25, 2008)

I wonder whats going to happen with Frank Shamrock and Pat Militech since they are both on Dana's shit list


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

tykilroy said:


> I wonder whats going to happen with Frank Shamrock and Pat Militech since they are both on Dana's shit list


Well if Tito can still get fights....


----------



## LTrain5563 (Feb 16, 2011)

math2tor said:


> Aside from usual champ vs champ fights, here are some great SF vs UFC fights that can happen:
> 
> http://topmmanews.com/2011/03/15/top-10-ufc-vs-strikeforce-dream-fights/


Those some great fights. I like all of them. The only one I don't see as being a good fight is Gegard vs. Bones. The rest of them match people whose skill level is pretty equal.



Tyson Fury said:


> Don't know if its been said but theres no way im going through every page on this thread. But...i believe they should use Strikeforce as a feeder promotion. Once the fighter contracts have been sorted/expired or whatever they should transfer the top talent to the UFC. It would be a great way to nuture talent rather then just cutting a guy after one fight. Which we all know Dana is inclined to do at times.


Yeah it's been discussed a little. I think it is a good idea. Transfer some of the best in Stikeforce to the UFC, so we can all see the dream fights we want and then transfer some of the guys like Franklin, Cro Crop, Kongo, Tito, Bonnar, D. Miller, Swick, Fisher, and Tibau, who I don't believe have a shot of gaining or regaining a title, to strikeforce to measure some of the top future prosepect. Also it could give guys who are cut a second chance.

I for one (most would probally disagree with me here) would like to see them continue Strikeforce, even if just so they could feel out the women's divisons. I sort of follow the women a little bit and think they show some promise. I know Dana don't think that there are enough good ones to start a division, but I believe they are out there. They just need a platform to display their talents. I just went to the Hendo vs. Fejao event and that chick Liz Carmouche really impressed me in her loss to Marloes Coenen. I mean she really came out to fight and was winning every aspect of the fight until the SUB. I think there are plenty more out there if they just made the effort to find them. 

Plus then it could be like the WEC, where as they have the best lighter weight guys in the world. Strikeforce could have the best women in the world and then the rest of the divisions could just serve as the minor leagues like the WEC lightweight and LH, MW and WW before they merged. 

That way the UFC could just grap up guys like say Lashely before his loss and take them along slowly. I mean look at Mark Munoz. He was a name, but wasn't ready for the big time yet. Through the WEC, Zuffa was able to bring him along slowly and at the same time keep other organizations from scooping him up. 

It makes sense to me.


----------



## MMA specialist (Nov 8, 2010)

*Unification*

i cant believe this, great news!

Would be awesome to see a unification event, Cain vs. JDS, GSP Diaz!


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

MMA specialist said:


> *i cant believe this, great news!*
> 
> Would be awesome to see a unification event, Cain vs. JDS, GSP Diaz!


how are the fans gaining from this? fedor isnt coming over, overeemm has the option of re-signing with strikeforce until their contract with showtime expires.Which is when zuffa will dissolve it.Other than those 2, strikeforce doesnt really have any other marquee fighters that are goin to come to ufc and crash the building..


----------

